# Almost time for their first chirp day



## Meskhenet (Mar 31, 2012)

It's almost a year since I got the son boys, they've brought so much laughter back in to my life after the loss of my little tennis ball Maloh. Kyanos and Icarus are so playful and cheeky, their hijinks and affectionate natures have helped me so much with loneliness.


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Cuties


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Beautiful boys


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Nice to see your handsome fellows!*


----------

